# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Проблема с командой chkdsk

## ksandrj

Сразу извиняюсь может не туда пишу!
У меня винт разделен на 2, выполняю команду chkdsk c: /f /r    - все нормально, но не могу выполнить chkdsk d: /f /r      пишет: невозможно выполнить команду chkdsk на этом томе, том используется другим процессом. Чтобы запустить chkdsk вначале следует отключить этот том. ВСЕ ОТКРЫТЫЕ ДЕСКРИПТОРЫ ТОМА БУДУТ ДАЛЕЕ НЕВЕРНЫ. Подтверждаете отключение тома? (да,нет).
Что это значит и как выполнить команду на диске D? Спасибо!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Надо полагать на D установлен Windows. Отключать том не надо. Должен еще быть задан вопрос: Повести ли проверку при следущем запуске Windows? На это надо согласиться.

----------


## ksandrj

На диск D Windows не установлен, там просто информация. А вопрос Повести ли проверку при следущем запуске Windows? не выдает, выдает только при сканировании диска С.

----------


## pig

Ну, в общем, правильно работает. Диск с системой самой системой и занят, чекдиск его может только при перезагрузке проверить.

----------


## anton_dr

> ВСЕ ОТКРЫТЫЕ ДЕСКРИПТОРЫ ТОМА БУДУТ ДАЛЕЕ НЕВЕРНЫ. Подтверждаете отключение тома? (да,нет).
> Что это значит и как выполнить команду на диске D? Спасибо!


ВЫ нажимаете после этого вопроса "y" (игрек латинский) диск отключается системой и проверка начинается.
На самом деле, никакой проблемы нет. Такое сообщение обычно выводится, если открыт какой-либо файл с диска, или просто диск открыт в проводнике.

----------

